# Lowering Springs for Stanza



## FWD240KA (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a 92 Stanza and am wanting to drop her! I cannot seem to find springs...that are cheap, or at all! Does anybody know where to find springs??? It's rumored that we can put 1st gen Altima springs on it...true?


----------



## nano49 (Oct 6, 2009)

FWD240KA said:


> I have a 92 Stanza and am wanting to drop her! I cannot seem to find springs...that are cheap, or at all! Does anybody know where to find springs??? It's rumored that we can put 1st gen Altima springs on it...true?



1992 Nissan Stanza Lowering Springs

For me it was cheaper to get the heavy duty coils for a stanza and then cut them took 2 inches off the back springs and 2 3/4 off the front, it looked sick!! but..................then a full size spare will not fit:wtf: learned the hard way, stuck on hwy for over 4 hrs in the rain with a flat and a useless spare.

I switched to my old springs, then realized that my "spare" was a size 15 and not a size 14 that originaly came equiped in the car, since then I've been too lazy and too busy to look for the springs and change them, ( i think they are at mom's house in san francisco CA and I live in West palm beach FL now)


----------



## FWD240KA (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh ok. I decided that I am going to cut them. It's not exactly what I want to do, but I don't think it will hurt anything but my 'luxurious' ride. Now, do you know what each coil offers in the drop? Like for example, cutting one coil=1/2inch??? Thanks for all your help Nano. I see you are quite informative! Thanks for letting my 'pick your brain'.


----------



## nano49 (Oct 6, 2009)

K this is how I did it...Warning! it takes time and it could be fustrating....Since at the time I also had no clue, I took out the coil spring, then using a reciprocating saw, starting from the very tip of the coil (see pic) I cut off 1 inch and put everything back together (including tire) to see how much did it drop. At first it was hard, you know , the take it apart put back together bit, but you get used to it just keep doing that till you reach your desired drop. remember an inch at a time, also never use a torch cutter as this would heat up the coil making it brittle and bouncy, ( trust me on this one buddy, your car will bounce dramaticly)


----------



## FWD240KA (Sep 26, 2009)

nano49 said:


> K this is how I did it...Warning! it takes time and it could be fustrating....Since at the time I also had no clue, I took out the coil spring, then using a reciprocating saw, starting from the very tip of the coil (see pic) I cut off 1 inch and put everything back together (including tire) to see how much did it drop. At first it was hard, you know , the take it apart put back together bit, but you get used to it just keep doing that till you reach your desired drop. remember an inch at a time, also never use a torch cutter as this would heat up the coil making it brittle and bouncy, ( trust me on this one buddy, your car will bounce dramaticly)


Ah, you are amazing! Thank you so much.

Ok ok ok, one last question, how much did you end up taking off (inch wise)? I know that it will settle overtime and am scared that if I take too much off, I'll come out the next morning to car sitting on the ground  I'd like to drop it hard core, and have her sitting nice and tucked.


----------



## nano49 (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly, I can't remember bud, all I remember is that I had to take it apart and put back together 5 or 6 times


----------

